# Fish finder question



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking for a fish finder. Has to be affordable. $3-400 range. Using it to replace a Humminbird that is starting to go bad. I'm open to other brands. Just using it to find depth, see structure etc. I don't want to buy a lemon. Does anyone have a preference and why? Thanks in advance...


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Minnowhead said:


> Looking for a fish finder. Has to be affordable. $3-400 range. Using it to replace a Humminbird that is starting to go bad. I'm open to other brands. Just using it to find depth, see structure etc. I don't want to buy a lemon. Does anyone have a preference and why? Thanks in advance...


The Helix line has been well received ...

http://bbgmarine.com/humminbird-helix-5-sonargps-combo-4096101-p-8810.html

http://bbgmarine.com/humminbird-helix-5-digps-wtemp-4096201-p-8737.html

http://bbgmarine.com/humminbird-helix-5-sigps-combo-p-10439.html

Rickie


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the helix 5 DI GPS, I have not had the unit long but so far I can tell you for the money it is great. Having both DI and sonar on the same screen is very nice. I replace a DI unit and have no regrets at all. Cost was around $300


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

It is a little bit more money, But I love my Helix 5 SI GPS. This is my first SI unit. I will never go back to just DI or Sonar. But having SI and Sonar on the screen at the same time is great. My next one will have a larger screen for split screen.


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I will vote Helix line also as I have two on my boat. I would have preferred bigger is better, but my wallet creaks open....


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I also have the helix 5 si. My only complaint is the size.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

snmcc said:


> I will vote Helix line also as I have two on my boat. I would have preferred bigger is better, but my wallet creaks open....


I have the same Helix and it is amazing, though a bit small in screen size, but I would recommend it! When I open my wallet dust comes out along with a hand written IOU from Moses!


----------

